# Johnson City, TN- Casper, M, LH WGSD, PTS 10/24



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1223053191370


Casper

Breed: German Shepherd Dog (mix breed)
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Medium


Shelter: Johnson City/Washington co. Animal Shelter 
525 sells ave 
Johnson City, TN
Shelter dog ID: casper
Contact tel: 423-926-8769 
Contact name: hannah greene 
Contact email: [email protected]

someone plz post pic.....thanx(photobucket won't load)


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Talk about your doggie model...
If I only had room.. I would take him in heart beat.

Would fit in great with my all black fur-kids


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone checked on this baby?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He is no longer listed on dogsindanger.com, and I also looked to see what dogs were PTS on 10/7 and he wasn't listed so maybe he got rescued/adopted?? Anyone want to check?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

The link for his site on dogs in danger is still active and he is listed as having 7 days left.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

when i click on his dogindanger link it tells me he has -9 days left, meaning that his time was up 9 days ago, which would of been 10/7/08???


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can someone call about him tomorrow? I am on the road tomorrow.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Did anyone ever call to check on this boy?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is still listed at -25 days on Dogs in Danger.


----------

